# pneumatic system from boeing



## مصطفى مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا الملف المرفق يحتوى على صيانة الpneumatic system فى الطائرة ارجو ان يحوز على اعجابكم ولا تنسونى من دعائكم والمغفرة والرحمة فى الدنيا والاخرة. وشكراً لكم


----------



## م المصري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا مصطفي ,,, لقد تم اضافه موضوعك لمكتبة قسم الطيران علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=563857#post563857
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## azm (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بك مهندس مصطفى وياريت تشرفنا فى قسم ماذا تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ لتمدنا بمعلوماتك القيمه


----------



## بيكوبخيت (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر لك يا أخ مصطفى


----------



## virtualknight (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الملف الرائع وأهنئك على امتلاكك لحس مشاركة المعلومة المفيدة.... وصدقني هذه صفة نادرة


----------



## انتصار حامد (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tariqsamer (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على تعاونك


----------

